# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pak mësim  pak argëtim.

## Davius

*1. Zgjidhja optimale*

Pesë trupa të ndryshëm për kah pesha duhet të renditen prej më të lehtit kah më i rëndi. Kemi në dispozicion vetëm një peshore të thjeshte me ndihmën e secilës mund të konstatohet vetëm se cili trup është me i rende e cili me i lehtë. Si duhet të veprojmë që numri i matjeve të jetë minimal? Sa matje do të jenë të mjaftueshme?

*2. Gjetja e dy shifrave*

Shoku juaj le të mendojë një numër treshifrorë  tek i cili shifra e parë dhe e tretë janë të ndryshme. Pastaj këtë numër le të lexojë mbrapshtë, kurse në i themi që nga numri më i madh ta zbresë më të voglin. Në fund, shoku juaj le tua thotë shifrën e parë të rezultatit të fituar. Në bazë të këtyre të dhënave dhe mjeshtrisë suaj me lehtësi do ti gjeni edhe dy shifrat tjera të atij numrin. Në çmënyrë?

*3. Kush me traktor e kush me makinë*

Një djalë dhe një vajzë udhëtonin nga fshati në qytet,  njëri/a me traktorë dhe tjetri/a me makinë. Pas një farë kohe, rezultoi qe nëse vajza do të kishte bërë një largësi 3 herë më të madhe, pjesa që i kishte mbetur do të ishte dy herë më e vogël. Nëse djali do të kishte bërë një largësi 2 herë më të vogël, pjesa që do ti kishte mbetur do të ishte 3 herë më e madhe. Cili prëj këtyre udhëtoi me traktorë e cili me makinë?

_PS:
Ju sugjeroj se detyrat duhet të zgjedhen me ekuacione, keshtu qe mos hezitoni te perdorni lapsin dhe nje flete te bardhe A4 gjate zgjedhjes se tyre._  

Suksese deri ne detyrat e rradhes....ju pasojne edhe shume tjera te ngjajshme dhe argetuese...

----------


## KACAKU

1--Te e para mendoj se numuri minimal i matjeve eshte 10.

2--Per problemin e dyte,del qe shifra e mesit te numrit tre shifror eshte gjithmone 9,kurse shifra e trete eshte diferenca e 9-tes me shifren e pare (te cilen na e tregon vete shoku).
Pra nese shoku na thote shifren e pare 1,numuri do jete 198 (9-1=8) ,nese shoku na thote 2,numuri do jete 297 (9-2=7)  e me rradhe..
Ose edhe anasjelltas,qe diferenca ndermjet shifres se mesit (qe del gjithmone 9) me shifren e fundit na jep shifren e pare.
Nese numuri eshte 2 shifror atehere eshte gjithmone 99,(9-9=0)

3--Te ky problem duhet te vesh te besh ndonje si tip shpiegimi,ne lidhje me krahasimin.
Psh. Vajza nese do kishte bere nje largesi 3 here me te madhe se kush? Sesa djali,apo sesa largesija qe ka pershkruar vete?

----------

